# New Parts On The Way



## Bow (Feb 24, 2011)

Ordered everything for a new rig, eta 2/28

AZZA Hurrican 2000 CSAZ-2000 Black SECC Japanese S...

ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB...

AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo...

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

CORSAIR CWCH50-1 High Performance CPU Cooler

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RP...

2X SAPPHIRE 100312SR Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5...

XFX Black Edition XPS-850W-BES 850W ATX12V / EPS12...

OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II ML...


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like you're going to be damn anxious for Monday to get here.  Nothing better, as well as frustrating, that waiting for new toys


----------



## MRCL (Feb 24, 2011)

Interesting case you chose there.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh man, I had to wait a week to get my new PC simply because they didnt release an email to me asking if I would accept the Mobo with the SATA defect. Dont make the same mistake >.<


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 24, 2011)

All looks great! Careful, there has been some posts mentioned previously about G.skill+Asus resulting in a no post situation. Possibly fud, never experienced issues myself with the above combination.

Trying to recall when AM3+ boards should be available to the consumer. Maybe should have waited?? Unsure of when, just speculation on my part.


----------



## qubit (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome, that looks like a great system. 

Be sure to run prime95 on all 6 cores now and give us a little benchie.  It'll test out your cooling too...

www.mersenne.org


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2011)

Must be wrong forum - AMD GPU and CPU. Not really commited to the noble art of folding are you ? Otherwise look fine for some gaming and such.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2011)

I was hoping for some GTX560 Ti's


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't buy seagate barracuda's 1TB, because they have problems
I have had one and lost everything i had in it
At least choose another brand


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 25, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Don't buy seagate barracuda's 1TB, because they have problems
> I have had one and lost everything i had in it
> At least choose another brand



Need more specifics; Which model of 1TB?>7200.10, 7200.11 or 7200.12? Why I ask: 7200.11's were known to have firmware problems.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 25, 2011)

I have had the 0.12
I dunno about the others


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 25, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I have had the 0.12
> I dunno about the others



Oh, wow! My cousin had his 5 7200.12 1TB drives for a couple years now. No failures at all. So methinks you just got a bad one.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 25, 2011)

Why did you ask about models than??? 
Anyway, another one had the same problem with the same hdd in this forum
Fortunately i replaced it with the one i have now
If it was me i would buy caviar black, as most people claim it is great


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 25, 2011)

Was just curious, WD Blacks come at a premium tho. Worth it if you get the budget, but wouldnt base a rig around one, ie instead of better gpu going a little extra for a black.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 25, 2011)

I know the feeling when so much stuff is en route. You almost end up DDoSing the courier's website. That's a decent price for a SandForce SSD.


----------



## qubit (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you get your stuff? How did it go?


----------

